# Fracino Heavenly on eBay



## SadikYP (May 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've been looking for a machine for a while now.

I've seen this Heavenly on eBay & have decided to to go for it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390603198643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true

What is the going 2nd hand price for these?

I'm sure there will be a lot of interest in the listing

if other forum members are gunning for this please do mention it as I don't want to hinder anyone's chances of winning the auction


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi I bought an older one for £395 with a grinder & knock out box recently on Gumtree,

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10162-Fracino-Heavenly-grinder-and-KO-drawer-%A3395

I might have just sold the grinder for £70 but after about £15 postage that still means I payed £340.. Anyway I love it & am happy so if I was looking for another I would happily pay £300 for this.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

They are really hard to predict, some go for close to their new price when they are in good nick.

The way you find bargains on ebay is by finding those auctions where the seller is refusing to post which eliminates a huge amont of bidders. If you can find one away from a metropolitan area then so much the better, personally I would guess this will sell for more than its worth second hand, but I could obviously be very wrong about that









I wont give you a price off the top of my head as there are people here who have a better idea of what you should realistically bid to


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

D_Evans said:


> The way you find bargains on ebay is by finding those auctions where the seller is refusing to post which eliminates a huge amont of bidders. If you can find one away from a metropolitan area then so much the better


good advice. someone posted this link a while ago:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/local-ebay-deals/

i'm sure there are other websites and apps that do the same thing, but a useful little tool.


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmm I posted a reply & was told "Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting."

Anyway I recently bought an older one for £395 with grinder & box on Gumtree, the machine on its own still worked out at over £300. Im really happy with it.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

last ones that I have followed on ebay

Heavenly 1 - £372http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321095737575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Heavenly 2 - £360

Heavenly 3 - £205

Good luck


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll guess £440 for that one


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

rmcgandara said:


> last ones that I have followed on ebay
> 
> Heavenly 1 - £372http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321095737575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ...


Super useful, and the working ones are exactly the kinda price I would expect these to go for.

This one however is basically new, and from a company not an individual, so I agree with painty that it will likely go for more. I would use a free ebay snipe site like http://www.goofbid.com put in a snipe for maybe £382.20 (the extra £2.20 is very important, as if you bid is just 20p higher than the next highest you will still win, and its incredibly frustrating to see an auction go for a few pence more than you bid) and just leave it, dont get carried away by the bidding, it may take you a month of watching and pouncing on auctions to get a deal but its worth it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This firm seems to regularly have them for sale. they claim they are factory returns but no one really knows where they get them from. They might well have been returned to a large supplier and then passed onto this clearance house. The last 3 or 4 that went on ebay did between 3 and £400 but all seemed to be newer models. If you contact them and ask for the serial number and then ask fracino, they will tell you the history of the machine


----------



## SadikYP (May 19, 2013)

I did a little research and it seems that you may be correct.

Looks like they get a lot of John Lewis returns. this fracino could be from JL


----------

